# What being a couple really means



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 30, 2009)

The elderly man ordered one hamburger, one order of French fries, and one drink. 

He unwrapped the plain hamburger and carefully cut it in half. He placed one half in front of his wife. He then carefully counted out the French fries, dividing them into two piles, and neatly placed one pile in front of his wife.

He took a sip of the drink. His wife also took a sip and then set the cup down between them. As he began to eat his few bites of hamburger, the people around them kept looking over and whispering. You could tell they were thinking, "That poor old couple - all they can afford is one meal for the two of them."

As the man began to eat his fries a young man came to the table. He politely offered to buy another meal for the old couple. The old man said no, thank you, but they were just fine. They were used to sharing everything.

The other people in the restaurant noticed the little old lady hadn't eaten a bite. She sat there watching her husband eat and occasionally taking turns sipping the drink.

Again the young man came over and begged them to let him buy another meal for them. This time the old woman said, "No, thank you, we are used to sharing everything."

As the old man finished and was wiping his face neatly with the napkin, the young man again came over to the little old lady who had yet to eat a single bite of food and asked, "Aren't you going to eat? What is it you're waiting for?"

The woman answered...

"THE TEETH."


----------



## Yuray (Mar 30, 2009)

That is hilarious! I can't stop smiling! Picture it....priceless.


----------



## Mari (Mar 31, 2009)

You really got me on that one as I did not notice it was in Just for Fun before I started reading. :dimples: Mari


----------

